# Crystal's Twins



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

Crystal's kids, born 2/3/2011 :dance:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

adorable


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH MY!!!

SOOOOO CUTE!

THOSE FLOPPY EARS ARE JUST TOO CUTE!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

the floppy ears, and their color is just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats  

What breed are they?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG Adorable


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are SOOOOOO cute. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute...babies...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, so sweet.


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

The guy I bought Crystal from (already bred) had three bucks. He can't tell me which one did the deed. I think it was the Nubian cross buck that got to her. Crystal is Nubian/Cashmere, so these babies are just cute mutts.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Completely adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:leap: 
*CONGRATS*
Suellen


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oh my goodness!  They are adorable!! Congrats!! :clap:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable! 

I just want to snuggle those fuzzy little babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! Love their colors too and who can resist those ears?


----------

